# Identity of the Carter Page FISA Judge Revealed.....



## nononono (Feb 5, 2018)

*Identity of the Carter Page FISA Judge Revealed*

Published
February 3, 2018
By Jacob Wohl







WASHINGTON — Judge Rudolph Contreras was responsible for issuing the FISA Warrant to wiretap former Trump Campaign Foreign Policy Adviser Carter Page, according to two sources familiar with the material that underlies the Memo published by the House Intelligence Committee on Friday.

Contreras was appointed to the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court (FISC) by Chief Justice John Roberts in the midst of the 2016 election, being sworn-in on May 19, 2016. He would go on to issue authorization to spy on Carter Page after receiving an application from the FBI, who purported to believe that Carter Page could be acting as an agent of the Russian Government. The FISA Court has received more than 34,000 applications to spy on Americans since its founding in 1978, turning down only 12 applications in that time, or just .0312%.

Judge Contreras has a long career with the Department of Justice, taking his first job as an Assistant US Attorney in 1994. His term on the FISA Court expires on May 18, 2023.

*If Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA)’s memo is to be believed, then it would seem that the FBI submitted a FISA Application to spy on Carter Page with serious material omissions, including the source of funding for the Steele Dossier and that Christopher Steele said that he was “Passionate about Donald Trump not becoming President”. Contreras may have acted perfectly ethically when he approved the FISA Warrant to electronically monitor and record Carter Page.*

*Judge Contreras also oversaw the case in which Michael Flynn pled guilty to lying to the FBI. On December 7th Judge Contreras recused himself from the Michael Flynn Case. *A spokeswoman for the the U.S. District Court of the District of Columbia Lisa Klem did not say why Contreras was recused, adding that the case was randomly reassigned.

On Thursday the Mueller team successfully sought a rescheduling of the Flynn sentencing. “The parties shall file a joint status report by no later than May 1, 2018, stating whether the matter should be scheduled for sentencing or whether a deadline should be set for filing another joint status report,” said a related order signed by the new Judge, Emmet G. Sullivan.

Mueller’s Office of the Special Counsel cited the “Status of the investigation” for their request to reschedule General Flynn’s sentencing, but declined to provide further details.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah  dumbass and it was disclosed on faux and friends this morning that yes the judge had been told all the pertinent details. You are such a fool.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah  dumbass and it was disclosed on faux and friends this morning that yes the judge had been told all the pertinent details. You are such a fool.



*Hey Pasty White Dumbass......they DID NOT disclose the pertinent underlying facts that supported the FISA ( 702 )VII warrant.....and you have displayed your total ignorance on the subject....*
*If he had been told all the FACTS.....What would be the outcome at this present time ?*
*Huh Smart ass....Come on tell us.....!*
*And how would you be able to verify that data ?*
*Huh Smart Ass......Come on Tell us !*
*Explain to the Forum why Judge John Roberts removed him ....*
*Explain why Micheal Flynn is NOW asking the Court to DROP all charges due to the " Poisonous Tree " Concept.....*
*Explain why last week the Three Lawyers for Rick Gates promptly quit !*
*Explain why Paul Manafort is suing Robert Mueller and the case is in limbo !*
*You do NOT Know what your talking about......Fuckin regurgitating Idiot.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

*Poor old Rat.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2018)

..........................


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2018)

*Now we know why Judge Contreras was removed !!!!!*

*He's Involved !*

*" The only reason I can imagine why Judge Contreras was recused – note: did not recuse himself – is that he was a member of the FISC, the court that grants surveillance warrants under FISA. As the evidence mounts that the warrant was improperly granted, someone – perhaps the chief judge of the district – removed him from further participation in the case, likely because Contreras approved the warrant and its extension. If the warrant was improperly issued, all the evidence it garnered is tainted. "*


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2018)

.......................


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Now we know why Judge Contreras was removed !!!!!*
> 
> *He's Involved !*
> 
> *" The only reason I can imagine why Judge Contreras was recused – note: did not recuse himself – is that he was a member of the FISC, the court that grants surveillance warrants under FISA. As the evidence mounts that the warrant was improperly granted, someone – perhaps the chief judge of the district – removed him from further participation in the case, likely because Contreras approved the warrant and its extension. If the warrant was improperly issued, all the evidence it garnered is tainted. "*


Shocking


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2018)

*Just for the record....*
*Gates isn't flipping on Manafort, he's flipping on *
*Hillary Rodham Clinton and the Podesta Bros.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2018)

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>Podesta<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2018)

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>PODESTA<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

Spam Push


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just for the record....*
> *Gates isn't flipping on Manafort, he's flipping on *
> *Hillary Rodham Clinton and the Podesta Bros.*


Thanks for resurrecting one of your more ridiculous predictions.


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Thanks for resurrecting one of your more ridiculous predictions.



*You really do shove your head up your ass deep don't you !*



*Sources: Podesta Group, Mercury Are Companies ‘A’ and ‘B’ in Indictment*
by Julia Ainsley, Tom Winter and Carol E. Lee


WASHINGTON — The lobbying firms the Podesta Group and Mercury Public Affairs are the unnamed companies in the grand jury indictment of former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort and his deputy, Rick Gates, according to three sources with knowledge of the investigation.

*The indictment, unsealed Monday, refers to "Company A" and "Company B" as the firms Manafort and Gates solicited in 2012 to lobby on behalf of the Ukranian government. Company A is Mercury Public Affairs and Company B is the Podesta Group, the sources said. *

The revelation of the companies’ identities points to more details about the players involved in the high-stakes venture run by Manafort and Gates to push the interest of a pro-Russia Ukranian political party inside the United States. It also provides a glimpse into the material special counsel Robert Mueller has corroborated on both companies and the potential legal repercussions both groups could face. 

*Tony Podesta, who founded the left-leaning Podesta Group in 1988, stepped down from his position with the firm on Monday morning*, an employee told NBC News.

NBC News reported last week that Podesta and the Podesta group had become a subject of Mueller’s probe into ties between the Trump presidential campaign and Russia.

Tony Podesta is the brother of Hillary Clinton campaign chairman John Podesta, who is not under investigation.

The Podesta Group previously withheld from disclosing its work under the Foreign Agents Registrant Act (FARA), claiming they believed the group was not affiliated with the Ukrainian government.

According to the indictment, the lobbying firms were paid $2 million from offshore accounts controlled by Manafort.

Their work included lobbying "multiple members of Congress and their staffs about Ukraine sanctions, the validity of Ukraine elections" that the reasons for imprisoning Yulia Tymoshenko, the political rival of Russian-backed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych.

The indictment also revealed that Gates told Company A, now known to be Mercury, in February 2012 that it would be "representing the Government of Ukraine in [Washington] D.C."

A spokeswoman for Mercury could not be reached for comment. A spokeswoman for the Podesta Group declined to comment.

Manafort and Gates attempted to distance themselves from the work of the lobbying firms after press reports in August 2016, according to the indictment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You really do shove your head up your ass deep don't you !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.


----------



## SSJSG UI (Feb 28, 2018)

i am a noob...but it took me awhile to figure out why someone would argue with themselves....then it dawned on me it's two diff posters.  Entertaining nonetheless.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

SSJSG UI said:


> i am a noob...but it took me awhile to figure out why someone would argue with themselves....then it dawned on me it's two diff posters.  Entertaining nonetheless.....


Allegedly.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

SSJSG UI said:


> i am a noob...but it took me awhile to figure out why someone would argue with themselves....then it dawned on me it's two diff posters.  Entertaining nonetheless.....


*Hold on a minute.....*

*Nurse Rachet does argue with her alter ego Tony Clifton who argues with Winston Whitehead who argues with .................*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

SSJSG UI said:


> i am a noob...but it took me awhile to figure out why someone would argue with themselves....then it dawned on me it's two diff posters.  Entertaining nonetheless.....


What makes you sure it's two _different _posters?

I refer you to Phil Hendrie via Wikipedia and/or his own website for entertainment chicanery involving one person arguing as two or more people at odds with one another.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> *What makes you sure it's two different posters?*
> 
> I refer you to Phil Hendrie via Wikipedia and/or his own website for entertainment chicanery involving one person arguing as two or more people at odds with one another.




*Because I'm a Human being and you're putrid little ballsack....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Phil had his day, and was one of my favorite radio shows at one time.
Ted Bell was fantastic.

Phil isnt funny any more, but he's not alone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Because I'm a Human being and you're putrid little ballsack....*


You are loosely described as a human being due lack of a more descriptive term.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are loosely described as a human being due lack of a more descriptive term.


*Sentence structure and rhetoric....*
*Poor poor Rat.*

*The guy who doesn't know Iron Workers and Steel workers are one and the same....*
*Poor Poor Rat......*


----------



## SSJSG UI (Mar 2, 2018)

i thought i would never see Phil Hendrie mention on forums again... LOL..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Sentence structure and rhetoric....*
> *Poor poor Rat.*
> 
> *The guy who doesn't know Iron Workers and Steel workers are one and the same....*
> *Poor Poor Rat......*


Like many things, only in your mind . . . steel workers produce steel, ironworkers place it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

SSJSG UI said:


> i thought i would never see Phil Hendrie mention on forums again... LOL..


I saw him at Ted's of Beverly Hills, last week.
We yucked it up in the lounge over some mini-wings, and several rounds of Teds.


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like many things, only in your mind . . . steel workers produce steel, ironworkers place it.



*Just as I stated....You reside in Fantasy Land.*

*Iron Workers are Steel Workers....I posted the Proof....You can deny it all you want.*
*Just like you profess Hillary Rodham Clinton has never done ANYTHING Criminal....*
*Pure Fantasy......*
*You supported the Bitch Witch all through out the Primaries, there wasn't a day when you*
*would not come on this Forum or the old version and " Wash Her Feet " publicly to keep*
*the TRUTH FUNGUS from building up on her......You are Disgusting.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just as I stated....You reside in Fantasy Land.*
> 
> *Iron Workers are Steel Workers....I posted the Proof....You can deny it all you want.*
> *Just like you profess Hillary Rodham Clinton has never done ANYTHING Criminal....*
> ...


Yeah right until 1840 was it?


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah right until 1840 was it?



*They're one and the same .....the TRUTH hurts.*


----------

